# Are these ticks??



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

My back yard is full of these things. On the wooden fence. Plastic play sets, everywhere. Never had them in my yard before


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

no not ticks


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They are called Billbugs. Ticks front legs do not have that thick section and they also don't have antennae







.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

seen some of those billbugs on my car this evening, they must be coming out.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that's a relief! Thought I had a yard full of ticks. Never heard of bill bugs, anything to worry about with them or just let them be?


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Yellow Poplar Weevil.
In high density, they can damage a magnolia tree in your yard. Other than that, they cause no problems.
http://entomology.osu.edu/bugdoc/Shetlar/factsheet/ornamental/FSyellowpopweevil.htm


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Poplar Weevil for sure. They have been infesting my poplar trees for a few years now. My trees are losing leaves like late fall.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have seen them before but didn't have a clue what they were called.
sherman


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its funny I expected the weevil pic from the title....they do resemble a tick, luckily the weevil is totally harmless to people.


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

They have wings and ticks do not. Had a mess last year at camp near salt fork. Not to worry


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, weevils. Had a story on the local news last night about them, and I spotted my first one the other day. I guess they'll be the new stinkbug!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All my oak tree leaves look like they got hit by frost. Smaller, folded over, leaf tips turned under/drooping. Thought might be all the damn rain? Guy at the Garden Center said it's temporary-caused by insects! There must be a ton of them, EVERY leaf is affected!(Maybe Billbugs?)


----------

